# BenelliBlaster Haters Sign Up Here



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

man i'll give you the win, but what the @#@!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> man i'll give you the win, but what the @#@!


can't believe we have eagle fans on this site


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

that's what I am talking about right there. BB take your damn eagles team and go hunt in MN. This site is only for Vikings fans! Anyway, we still on for green skins! :beer: :lol:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Ouch! I'm hurt guys. The better team just prevailed last night. I was a little worried that Moss might take advantage of the rookie corners but they did an excellent job. Also you can't say anything bad about the pass rushing. All Philly has to do is work on the run defense and get McNabb throwing consistant and I think the NFC championship game won't be a problem this year. You Vikings fans are just gonna have to wait until next year for this rematch. Have fun letting the rest of the league pound you.
:splat:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

May you be sodomized by a thousand midgets. Benelli Blaster.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the new Mcnabb look this year.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Booster said:


> take your damn eagles team and go hunt in MN. This site is only for Vikings fans!


Something doesnt sound quite right about that statement :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I hate BB so much that one time that during our freshman year at college me and another kid (I think it was Booster) took all of the clips out between the springs of his bed beneath his mattress. Ah, good times in Reed Hall.

Actually, I think you still owe me beer from the time you swapped your Red Dog out for my highlife! DAMN YOU BB!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I think I might still owe you that beer. Tell you what I'll make sure I throw a few extra in the cooler for greenskins. I'll make sure it's not Red Dog either, I havn't touched that crap since freshman year. :lol: :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

there will be no shortage of beer this weekend :beer: :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

BB you also owe me about 15 beers now that we are on the subject. HIGH LIFE PLEASE.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

As the phrase goes..."Don't hate the Player...hate the game..."


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

"hate the tailer."


----------



## dank0ounce (Sep 23, 2004)

You guys have no idea, see i have it worst off... hes my ag teacher so i HAVE to see him everyday and hear his bull..haha no hes an alright guy. and he tryed to tell me he never partied. Ha but i have to agree with BB. Id rather see the eagles beat the vikings anyday.
dank


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I could only imagine what he tells you dank...in fact he can only imagine half the stuff too :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Man, The only thing worse than having your student on the board listening to your exploits would be if someone let their wife on here.........Oh, sorry Eric!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I thought it was only fitting that with the Vikes playing Philly next weekend that we remind ourselves why we hate BenelliBlaster.:withstupid:

This game might be a bit different with no TO. Granted who knows what kind of shape Randy "I'll deficate on your goal post" Moss is going to be in for this weekends game. dd:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey, now that we are done hating Remmi and I (for the time being), I will sign up to hate BB!!!!!! Go Vikes!!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

djleye said:


> Hey, now that we are done hating Remmi and I (for the time being), I will sign up to hate BB!!!!!! Go Vikes!!!!


Too true! Remmi is now officially off the hook for being hated as his beloved Pack went down in flames yesterday. Yes.... we need someone to hate this week, so sign me up too. (Sorry BB!)


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Put me in too. I think the Vikings chances of winning are pretty good if they play with their fro's again


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

if the vikes can play like they did yesterday i think they can take them.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Some people credit Randy Moss with putting a spark in Vikings. I'm not so sure I agree with that but something happened for one game anyway. My prediction is that the cynics will return after next weeks game. Go NYJ'!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

BenelliBlaster said:


> I think the NFC championship game won't be a problem this year. You Vikings fans are just gonna have to wait until next year for this rematch. Have fun letting the rest of the league pound you.
> :splat:


If our O-line performs like a bunch of crazed dogs like they did at Lambeau, I have a feeling you'll be eating those words. My season has already been made by taking out the pack, but revenge does have a sweet little taste to it.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

So the queens got lucky and made it in the back door. They are going to take it in the back door this weekend!! Like I've been telling everyone else so far this week, "It's not very often a team gets two bye weeks in a row but it looks like the eagles got another one." Looking forward to this weekend watching the Vikings crumble in Philly.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

So how-in-the-world do they fit their helmuts over those fro's?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

BenelliBlaster said:


> They are going to take it in the back door this weekend!!


All this talk about giving and taking in the back door BB...do I detect some repressed homosexual feelings?


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Real funny smalls!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't hate you BB, but I do want the Vikes to win really bad this weekend and I think they will. But we'll have to see how the squad reacts to the "City of Brotherly Love"'s fans...those people are animals.

On a side note I heard on the radio that the reason Randy shot the moon at the fans was because the Green Bay fans are notorious for mooning the vikes team bus after games at Lambo. I for one loved it!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love all Packer Backers and _*TRY*_ to dispise you Purple People Eater lovers! :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

BB is probably right. The Vikes probably will get smoked on Sunday, unless they can come out with the same sort of fire they displayed last Sunday and avoid some of the moronic false starts and holding calls that have plagued them all season long. Who knows? Maybe, just maybe, we will be able to continue poking some more fun at BB and Remmi into next week too! Go Vikes. :beer:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Not a chance. After this weekend the Vikings can stumble into a state of sorrow after the pounding they are going to take from the Eagles. Maybe they can go 8-0 next year and then loose the last 10 games. Theres a goal.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The Beagles will lose the game on Sunday to avoid losing another Championship Game next week! Neither the Vikes or the Beagles have the ability to shut down Vick and company!

Philly without T O and the Vikes without a decent full time defense cannot match the Falcons. I shudder to think about how bad the Super bowl will be this year with the Steelers or NE representing the AFC or the Falcons or Vikes representing the NFC.

One sports announcer has predicted that the Vikes will host the Championship game over ST Louis. Not seeing that but gosh the Non Football Conference is bad this year!

Sun score Vikes 28- Beagles 13


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Ron, as much as I want the purple to win, the Vikes holding ANYONE to 13 points is almost laughable, much less on the road, outdoors, playing against McNabb. Remember this is the same offense that has had enough to make it to 3 straight NFC championship games without TO. If the vikes are to win this game, they will have to put up 30+ points to do it.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Smalls that is the first intelligent thing that has ever come out of your brain.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Formed this opinion after listening to the other WR for the Beagles. Pinkysomething. And looking at a simple stat that shows 14 TD for TO and 17 for the rest of the team. Fortunes in football tend to go with teams that are hungry or hurt, the Beagles have been showing little of being hungry and with home field are not hurting. Confidence vs cockiness are two different things!

Right now my pick is based allot on homer optimum!


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Philly's point production this year (386 pts) is essentially unchanged from 2003 (374 pts) and is less productive than 2002 (411 pts). They'll find a way to score whatever thier lineup looks like.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If the Vikings don't win the cynics wil return and Randy Moss's honeymoon will be over because the midwest will tire and quickly lose patience with his style. It might work in the "big city" but will not work when your surrounded by traditional values. Latrell was welcome while the Wolves were winning but now the "price of poker" has gone up as his true colors have come to the surface and he will be history very shortly as will "Keyshawn Moss!!"


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I actually like Moss for all the crap he does. Football is entertainment and Moss does a hell of a job entertaining me because he ****** so many people off.

People take life to seriously when it comes to professional sports or any sport for that matter. These people aren't role models and they shouldn't be expected to act like one. Randy Moss is an entertainer and he keeps all the sports talk radio idiots and sports writers employed with his antics. Randy knows football doesn't matter, he gets paid either way.

I actually applaud Randy Moss because he shows how stupid the majority of society really is. First by paying to see him play and second by getting upset about what he does.

The reality is in the morning you're going to wake up and Randy Mosses antics will have no effect on what you do.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Here I thought Randy was stupid but really it is me! Thanks for the insight!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

The Eagles really shut this thread up in a hurry. Maybe there should be a new topic, how about "The BenelliBlaster Told Us So" topic. :lol: All in good fun boys. 
I have been waiting 24 years (ok maybe I was to young for the last one) for this to happen. You Vikings fans just wait, it will come with time. Once they get rid of the owner, front office, and coaching staff it will all come together. 
SuperBowl Prediction- Eagles win by 3 with David Akers hitting a 40 yarder with seconds remaining.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

BB I will play! See they let Minn hang around and Vick gave them the game yesterday! Do not look for the Pat's to do the same! They have shown that there is not I in TEAM!

Philly will face the same distractions that all first timers face, then the talk of TO coming back, etc. Then it boils down to matchups. No home field advantge for either team which lends the edge in IMHO to NE based on strenghts at all positions especially at kicking and special teams!

Westbrook is good but so was James and Manning!

NE 41 Philly 17!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am going out on a limb and taking the Eagles. I have no reason behind my madness, but I am saying it will be the eagles 27-24 ! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Don't let the Eagles victory mitigate my hate for you BB! :beer:

I can't call this game for either team. The eagles D is very very good. The effectiveness of their D-backs allow them to stack the box and really plug the run. Versely, The pats are solid all around, and they just don't lose. It's not like you can put your finger on why they are great, they just are.

My prediction

smalls: 17
Highlife lighte: 13

And hopefully some jalepeno cheddar sausage!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I only have one thing to say...sweet clock management, and I hate Chris Collinsworth.


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

bubolc said:


> I only have one thing to say...sweet clock management, and I hate Chris Collinsworth.


That's two! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

wiscan22 said:


> bubolc said:
> 
> 
> > I only have one thing to say...sweet clock management, and I hate Chris Collinsworth.
> ...


A little late as the season is completed, but I'm gonna do a first and agree with a grubby packer fan here. Definatley two things were said. I will agree with both concepts stated however, and stick to the original post in which I hate benniliblaster. I do not know the man, but I did however witness some horribly fixed games. I'd have to say that both vikings losses were conspiracies of the league. Did anyone else see the officiating? The biggest part of the whole deal that I saw was the greased balls that the vikes got. The eagles got to play with clean footballs, where as the vikings had balls that had been coated with crisco. I wrote a letter to many of the larger newspapers in the nation, comparing it to the sex scandal of bill clinton, but none of them published it. Go figure.


----------

